# How does everybody feel about Washburn?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never really paid any attention to them, but I tried a couple today and I kinda liked them......they fit.

Any bad experinces with them or things to watch out for? Models/styles that are "special"?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive got a washburn classical here- top is caved in, very lightly built, but sounds really good.
ive played some old washburn parlours that were killer.
not much help im afraid lol-
forum mod ship of fools knows washburns i think-


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm also interested in opinions on Washburns. Looked at a couple I like. Price was right too.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I played a few and they are mighty fine guitars. I played the one below and couldnt stop thinking about it.. When i went to put a down payment, I found they sold it. now I THINK i seen it at a pawnshop window but we where driving by at the time.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

They must be OK, Shania Twain plays one.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Which models were you thinking about*

Both I and Accept2 know a thing or two about some models, me for acoustics and Accept2 for elelctrics ( that guy is a freakin genius :bow: when it comes to most models of theirs ) And I think I might have a Washburn or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 and I have another 4-6 in the next 3-4 months coming if all works out for me.
So which model were you looking at the D-10S, and EA-20 or if your real lucky sometimes the older Yamakis come up and they can be killer guitars if they are taken care of.Ship
Did I mention that they are the third largest seller of acoustics in the world and even though they don't get some of the big name endorsments like they use to, well price wise they are right there.Dang you'd think I worked for them.


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

They're good for starting fires...... okay to learn on for a beginner once you chop down the saddle and nut to a level that makes it playable.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Okay speedster*

So what was it you didn't like about Washburns? And don't you have to do the same for any guitar, I haven't seen any guitar including handbuilts where work wasn't done later to them to make them adjusted for the player ( nut and saddle ).
And I'll tell you what my Custom shop wouldn't even go near a fire let alone be used for firewood. But hey if you had a bad experieince with Washburns thats cool, they aren't meant for everybody just like some folks don't like todays Gibsons or yesteryear Martins, buying or trying all brands of acoustics is what I try to recommend and once you've found something that you like a lot you can always have it tweaked to get that final bit out of it, you know that sound that you JUST KNOW is hiding in her.
For me, I believe they have great beginner guitars to some really nice top enders and will always help share what info I can.Ship...........oh and just for the record like all folks even I make a mistake or two,dang itkqoct


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> Both I and Accept2 know a thing or two about some models, me for acoustics and Accept2 for elelctrics ( that guy is a freakin genius :bow: when it comes to most models of theirs ) And I think I might have a Washburn or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 and I have another 4-6 in the next 3-4 months coming if all works out for me.
> So which model were you looking at the D-10S, and EA-20 or if your real lucky sometimes the older Yamakis come up and they can be killer guitars if they are taken care of.Ship
> Did I mention that they are the third largest seller of acoustics in the world and even though they don't get some of the big name endorsments like they use to, well price wise they are right there.Dang you'd think I worked for them.


One was a 320SWRK, the other was a WSJ124K, it's called the "vintage series". Can't find good (linkable) pictures of either. 
I was reading that the D10S you mentioned was awarded the "best acoustic under $500". That's cool.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

speedster said:


> They're good for starting fires...... okay to learn on for a beginner once you chop down the saddle and nut to a level that makes it playable.


kqoct 

I've had people bring me guitars like that and say, "can you make it playable".


----------



## mansfield (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a Washburn WD-40. I really liked that guitar and wish I still had it. It was very easy to play and had very nice volume and tone. A former wife has it. Hopefully she sold it to someone that will use it cause she wouldn't have a clue what to do with one. BTW did I happen to mention it was my Dads last guitar before he passed away. (damn $%&*#)


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*here you go*

WSJ124K








the R320SWRK








And another one thats was added to the collection the R319SWRK








These new ones are suppose to be the bomb according to the production guy at USMusic adn I know some folks were just crazy about the last parlors, not a bad deal when you consider the solid wood and case included.Ship
Those were really nice little dreads mansfield and I hope these pics help you out Lincoln


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Heres mine,Made from the late 80's to the early 90's.Plays good and can handle fingerstyle like a champ.

EA30LHN










Washburns are very nice guitars.I once bought an oscar shmidt then sold it about a month later.Great sound for a beginner guitar but not as good as the one pictured,it was an entry level guitar that i wish i kept,would have made a nice campfire guitar.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Whats it say*

On the inside label and we can date it better then that for you.Ship...looks like an EA-20


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a Washburn D-20S/N that I bought new in 1993. Its the one with the natural finish on the back and sides. Its a nice guitar and I still play it, although it has mostly been displaced by the Taylor that I bought a couple of years ago. I too had to adjust the saddle to make it more playable, but it plays nice now. I'll try to post a picture.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*bagpipe*

that D-20S/N was and is a very nice guit. I have had the pleasure of playing on one for a while and it was just as good as some of the other guitars that were in my collection witha little fine tuning.
in my collection right now is a D-78SW USCustom shop with custom case








My J-52SW with a custom case also








I also have a Yamaki Washburn D-68SW








the one on the right I am presently hunting for a D-70SW and then the one that started my love for Washburns was this girl, my D2003S Millenium limited edition the love of my life, she was tweaked up to the tune of an extra $350.00 a few years back and now she will never leave me until the day I die and even then they'll have to pry her out of my hands.








And there are of course more coming and some more in the home , but that enough porn for one day share yours and make all of us happy.ship


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> On the inside label and we can date it better then that for you.Ship...looks like an EA-20


It says:EA 30LHN
serial#9110701
I was told it retailed for $1,200 don't know why,it's all laminate but it sounds good in DADGAD.
I paid $125 for it on ebay as a project guitar.Needs a fret dress badly since it was my main guitar for 4 years,my next project since there are no techs in my area.I can't find any good info on these online so if you can fill in the blanks that would be great.
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Before I went all small-shop-ga-ga I had a slope shoulder Washburn that was really quite good (I did several cds with it), though a luthier friend did some top and brace modifications. Also have had a dread, mandolin (solid woods all round), and an acoustic bass. Don't have any of them now, though they were good while I needed them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Xuthal*

yours was made in 1991,EA-30 was a lmainate and a very nice alternate tuning machine and a real pleasure to play and bagpipe that back just says it all doesn't it.Ship


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> These new ones are suppose to be the bomb according to the production guy at USMusic adn I know some folks were just crazy about the last parlors, not a bad deal when you consider the solid wood and case included.Ship
> Those were really nice little dreads mansfield and I hope these pics help you out Lincoln


Yeah, that's them alright. Thanks Ship.

Are you sure you're not a Washburn canadian sales rep or something?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Nah, but*

I do have a thing for them and since JAMIndustries took them over this year kind of worried as to what is going to happen to some of my favorites, so I wonder if that makes Washburns Canadian now,eh.Ship........oh and which one are you going to buy Lincoln that 320 is a darn good price out there when you consider what they sold the 318 for.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> oh and which one are you going to buy Lincoln that 320 is a darn good price out there when you consider what they sold the 318 for.


It's looking like it's going to be the 320. I'll post a pic when I get it.


Thanks everybody! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Way cool*

Can't wait to see it and hear your feelings on playability and the construction and that case is pretty funky ( coffin case ).ship


----------

